# British plan to build training camp for Taliban fighters in Afghanistan



## 54/102 CEF (4 Feb 2008)

Brits are getting a pasting in their press 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/revealed-british-plan-to-build-training-camp-for-taliban-fighters-in-afghanistan-777671.html


----------



## Rodahn (5 Feb 2008)

After reading the link, my view is that the defecation is about to hit the rotary oscillator even more so in Britain, and might cause a further rift between the Afghani government and NATO.

Then again how much of the article is "political spin" by the reporter??? It will be interesting to see how this plays out.....


----------



## brihard (5 Feb 2008)

I don't think 'Oops' sums it up quite adequately.

I'll be curious to see how much truth there is to this.


----------



## GAP (5 Feb 2008)

Revealed: British plan to build training camp for Taliban fighters in Afghanistan
By Jerome Starkey in Kabul Monday, 4 February 2008 
Article Link

Britain planned to build a Taliban training camp for 2,000 fighters in southern Afghanistan, as part of a top-secret deal to make them swap sides, intelligence sources in Kabul have revealed. The plans were discovered on a memory stick seized by Afghan secret police in December.

The Afghan government claims they prove British agents were talking to the Taliban without permission from the Afghan President, Hamid Karzai, despite Gordon Brown's pledge that Britain will not negotiate. The Prime Minister told Parliament on 12 December: "Our objective is to defeat the insurgency by isolating and eliminating their leaders. We will not enter into any negotiations with these people."

The British insist President Karzai's office knew what was going on. But Mr Karzai has expelled two top diplomats amid accusations they were part of a plot to buy-off the insurgents
More on link


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Feb 2008)

The British government cannot be trusted in the GWOT.


----------

